# Problem Checking Error Code



## ChkEng (Jul 27, 2011)

I have a 95 Altima with the check engine light on. I tried getting the error code by turning the screw on the computer thing by the gas pedal. I turned it from 10:30 to 1:30, waited two seconds and turned it back, but the check engine light didn't blink the code, nor did anything blink on the computer box itself. I tried waiting longer (3 seconds, 5 seconds, etc.) after turning the screw but still no blinking.

Am I doing something wrong here with the screw turning, the waiting, or where I'm supposed to look to see the blinking?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Turn the key on?


----------



## ChkEng (Jul 27, 2011)

*Ass-u-me*



jdg said:


> Turn the key on?


Sorry, your honor, I'm not as dumb as you assume. Key's in on position. Next?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

ChkEng said:


> Sorry, your honor, I'm not as dumb as you assume. Key's in on position. Next?


Then the next question is:
What's got two thumbs and isn't going to hand out any more possibilities for the guy that can't pull his codes?

THIS GUY!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

95–99

Turn ignition On. 
Turn diagnostic mode selector on ECU fully clockwise and wait until inspection lamps flash. Number of flashes displayed indicates corresponding mode. 
Note number of flashes, then immediately turn diagnostic mode selector fully counterclockwise. 
If ignition is turned Off during diagnosis, in each mode, and then turned back on again after power to the ECU has dropped off completely, diagnosis will automatically return to Mode I. 
For description of modes, proceed as follows: 
(Mode I): with engine stopped, system in bulb check state. with engine running, system in malfunction warning state. 
(Mode II): with engine stopped, system in self diagnostic results state. with engine running, system in front O2S monitor state.


----------



## pinazarioca (Sep 6, 2011)

altima 2.5 2006 code p0507
heratic idle


----------

